# Kona Longboard Lager



## Newbrewer11 (3/6/17)

Hi All,
Hope i'm in the right section of the forum for this question...I was wondering if there was anyone here who's a fan of Kona Longboard Larger and has had a crack at one of the clone recipe's out there? There's a few recipes I've found but most of them are untested. Or at least there's no feedback on them. I downloaded one to my beersmith program but I'm not sure I can get the base grain from my LHB shop.
If someone had a BIAB or whole grain style recipe for it that they've made I'd really appreciate it.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (3/6/17)

If it's larger than a longboard, does that make it a longerboard?


----------



## Danscraftbeer (3/6/17)

Say what?

I'm unfamiliar.

More references would be helpful.


----------



## Newbrewer11 (4/6/17)

Sorry guys. I didn't check the spelling. Don't know how to change the topic header now. It should read *Kona Longboard Lager*. They have it on tap at a local pub here and I just found it to be a great drop.
I've attached my copy of the recipe below. It's pretty straight forward but I haven't used the base grain before. It's ESB Pale Malt (Gambrinus) (7.9 EBC). It seems fairly specialised and has a slightly higher EBC than any of the pale malts I can get at my LHB. Any suggestions for a good substitute grain??
Thanks and sorry for the abysmal spelling.


Recipe: Kona Longboard Clone
Style: Standard American Lager
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0)

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 33.65 l
Post Boil Volume: 27.81 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 24.00 l
Bottling Volume: 22.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.066 SG
Estimated Color: 12.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 80.1 %
Boil Time: 70 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU
5.87 kg ESB Pale Malt (Gambrinus) (7.9 EBC) Grain 1 83.6 %
0.58 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.2 %
0.58 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 8.2 %
38.08 g Mt. Hood [6.00 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 19.2 IBUs
19.04 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 5 3.8 IBUs
1.27 tsp Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 mins) Fining 6 -
28.56 g Saaz [4.00 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 7 1.9 IBUs
1.3 pkg Czech Pilsner


----------



## manticle (4/6/17)

Are you in AU? Not sure gambrinus (canadian malt) is available here.


----------



## Newbrewer11 (4/6/17)

Yeah,I live in Sydney. I got the recipe off beer smith. It doesn't really give an origin for that malt. The recipe was kind of thrown together by a user on there as a response to a request for it. I've just found that there isn't any feedback at all from people who've tried brewing it.....I know that suggests its an unpopular beer but I've found a lot of people rate it just no one has tried brewing it, from what I can see. 
Gambrinus ESB seems to get compared with Maris Otter so I think I'll give that a try as the base malt and see how it turns out. I might toy around with the Vienna malt content to bring up the overall EBC.


----------



## Lyrebird_Cycles (4/6/17)

7.9 EBC is just 4 oL in different units. Misplaced precision, like when the US media report that something was "a mile off" and the Australian media report it was 1.61 km away, or when the recipe calls for an ounce of Saaz and it gets translated to 28.56g.

As you said, lots of ale malts are around that level. That being said, IMO Maris is not a good choice for lager, much as I love it and Golden Promise in an ale. I'd just go with an available pilsner malt and bump the Munich to get the colour you want.


----------



## Newbrewer11 (4/6/17)

Ok. I'll give that a try then. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## warra48 (5/6/17)

Fixed the larger into a Lager.

Yeah, I know, I'm a spelling and grammar freak, but it helps the search function on this site.


----------



## Newbrewer11 (5/6/17)

Great. Thanks heaps for that. I didn't know how to change the topic header. I was thinking the same thing though.


----------

